

Plugin USB BitCoin Miner - polaris9000
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CUJT7TO/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00CUJT7TO&linkCode=as2&tag=produc05-20

======
pleiades7
This comment sums it up: "Performs as advertised; WILL NEVER PAY FOR ITSELF.
Interesting piece of history."

~~~
DanBC
> UPDATE: as of September 4, 2013, these will earn about 0.0019 BTC per day or
> about 0.057 BTC (approx $7.50) per month.

So, if you get it cheap enough, and run it off someone else's electricity, and
the cost of bitcoins is high, it might just pay for itself?

~~~
polaris9000
Good point; At the level that BitCoin is currently, I wonder if this might
indeed pay for itself, in the very least?

~~~
wmf
In the very very far future perhaps.
[http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/a/0b4524e145](http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/a/0b4524e145)

